# Red Thread in fall/winter when grass doesn't grow



## Hiresdk (Nov 14, 2021)

I'm new to TLF but I've learned a lot about lawns over the last year and a half. I'm struggling with Red thread here in western Washington. We are wet and mild in the winter and had unseasonably wet fall. The grass stays wet and green all winter but no growth. I have red thread that showed up in September. I've sprayed propiconizol twice this fall at curative rate about 4 weeks apart and fertilizer to try to grow it out but the growing had already stopped. I don't have any noticeable results. Still lots of red and brown spots and I think I even see more spots since I sprayed.

What can I do? Is there a better fungicide? Am I destined to have all these brown spots all winter until it grows in the spring?


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

You likely stopped the disease. But as noted, the fungus is on the non-growing parts of the blades and will tend to stay there.

All I could think of would be to bag mow it off on a warm day, if you can do so without mowing lower than desired.

You can get red thread in the middle of Winter, too.


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

I had the same issue last few Winters but not this season. I would do nothing as I did then next early spring I mixed up a batch of miracle grow with water and just feed the areas of red thread and it grew out. If I remember correctly Green gave me the idea worked perfectly


----------



## Hiresdk (Nov 14, 2021)

Thanks guys. I figured I was probably destined to have all these spots until it grows in the spring. Thanks for the ideas and confirmation.


----------

